# 80299, Please help!



## robinkea (Sep 24, 2012)

Does anyone used CPT code 80299 and get paid? Does any specific documentation have to be included on the claim?


----------



## chelleg (Nov 27, 2013)

80299 appears to be an unspecified code, which with medicare, requires discription in the insurance message, box 19 on 1500 form.  That being said, be sure you have coded the therapeutic drug level to the specific code if available (see 80150-80202)


----------



## dale@nstprogram.com (Jun 8, 2018)

*Your post*

Hi Robin;
     Did you get an answer to this; I am needing help w/this also.

Thank you,
Dale Maugans


----------



## karamac (Jun 8, 2018)

dale@nstprogram.com said:


> Hi Robin;
> Did you get an answer to this; I am needing help w/this also.
> 
> Thank you,
> Dale Maugans



What drug are you trying to bill for?  and in what context of patient treatment?

I have recently come across situations where laboratories and providers are trying to use 80299 for synthetic illicit drugs, fentanyl analogs, Kava, inhalants, etc.  This is a NO-NO.   

80299's code definition is specific to whole blood, serum, plasma, or cerebrospinal fluid.  (NO URINE or ORAL FLUID )  And it is providing a therapeutic value to the clinician.  Think of a context where a provider would be trying to ensure that patient's were in an established therapeutic window, or to ensure that the patient wasn't toxic.    Not for adherence or compliance to treatment.

If you can provide more context, I can probably help...


----------

